# battery photo



## joel28 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi All,

I just got my sofboxes, so i tried today to photograph a battery, C&C would be highly appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 15, 2012)

Yup, that's a battery all right.  

Your lighting works well for the subject, well done.


----------



## KmH (Oct 15, 2012)

I see it as somewhat underexposed, because all the light is coming from the sides.
The white text should be white, not a shade of gray.

Set up the softboxes so they are less than 90° to the lens axis. Say 70°. That will add some feathered light to the front of the battery.


----------



## fmw (Oct 22, 2012)

I do these kinds of shots with a light tent on a frosted glass table top with a strobe underneath and two strobes on the tent.   The result is a completely shadowless, white background.  If you don't want shadowless, then you can adjust the lighting on the tent as desired.  Your image will have more pop with the background white instead of gray and with those two shadows missing.


----------

